# Blinus/Lio2010s road to not so bad



## Lio2010 (Jul 27, 2022)

At algs please give suggestions which algs

After the poll it will be a real progression thread


----------



## gsingh (Jul 27, 2022)

do you know full oll/pll?


----------



## Lio2010 (Jul 27, 2022)

gsingh said:


> do you know full oll/pll?


 Pll yes, 2look oll


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 28, 2022)

I find 3BLD to be very enjoyable to do in car rides.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 28, 2022)

zzoomer said:


> I find 3BLD to be very enjoyable to do in car rides.


"Charles what is that noise?"

"Quiet mom I'm doing 3Stlye with my GTS3M maglev!" *alg spamming intensifies*


----------



## Lio2010 (Jul 28, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> "Charles what is that noise?"
> 
> "Quiet mom I'm doing 3Stlye with my GTS3M maglev!" *alg spamming intensifies*


With gan maglev


----------



## Lio2010 (Aug 3, 2022)

Started to learn orthega, now 15 secs on 2×2 only with the oll things


----------



## Lio2010 (Aug 22, 2022)

Sry for the long wating time
2×2 10 secs
3×3 33 secs


----------



## Lio2010 (Oct 16, 2022)

First ao 100


Spoiler: Ao100



Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-16
avg of 100: 31.18

Time List:
1. 31.39 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D R2 F2 U' L2 D R B R' B' L' F2 L F' L' D 
2. 30.69 B2 L2 R2 B U2 B2 D2 L2 B L2 B R' D2 R D' R U' L' F D U' 
3. 26.00 F U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U' L2 U R2 L' D2 U F U2 R' D' L2 F' 
4. (24.56) R2 U B2 R2 F L2 F' L2 F' L2 R2 F2 R2 D' L' B2 D U L' R' 
5. 33.74 B' D' F' D2 R2 D2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L' B' L' F' R' D' R2 
6. 34.24 L F L2 D2 B' U2 B' U2 F U2 R2 F D' L D' L2 U' F R2 B 
7. 36.83+ B2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U L2 F2 R2 L D2 B L' D2 F2 D F' D' F' 
8. 35.71 F2 D2 U2 L' D2 R' U2 L R F2 D2 F' U' L D' R' D R2 U B2 
9. 31.22+ D2 F2 U2 R' B2 R' D2 L2 R D2 R' B2 U' L D2 R' B L D' F' U 
10. 32.55 F' U2 R2 D2 F' L2 F' U2 F' L2 U2 L F' U B2 L' D2 L2 R2 B 
11. 33.66+ R' B2 R D L' U' F L2 B F2 R D2 R L' B2 L U2 B2 U2 L2 
12. 30.23 L2 D R U D' B' U D R' U' L2 F2 U D B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 
13. 36.80 B2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 D L2 D2 F2 D R2 F' U' L' D B D' F R2 D' 
14. 34.54 L' R2 D2 U2 F' U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F L' F2 U L' F' R U2 
15. (37.89) F2 L F2 D2 F R' U F' D2 F D2 B2 U2 D2 R2 B L2 F' U' L2 
16. 30.74 L F2 U L B2 U2 L' B' U F2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 D F2 B2 L2 D 
17. 31.43 U D F2 L U2 F' R U L2 D R2 F2 R2 U L2 U' R2 U' B2 R' D' 
18. 27.79 R' U' B R2 F' U L' D' U2 R U2 L2 D2 R L2 B2 L B2 D2 B' 
19. (39.10) R2 B' D2 L' U2 F2 R' F2 D2 L' B2 R2 U2 R' F D U' F2 U B 
20. 33.69 U' L2 B R' B' R L' B2 L2 U B2 R2 D F2 D' R2 D' F' 
21. 31.85 D' R D2 L2 F2 L' D2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R D' B2 F' R D L' U2 B D 
22. 28.61 F2 U2 R B2 D2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 B' L D' L2 R' U 
23. 35.26 L2 D' F2 D B2 U' L2 D' F2 U L2 R2 B' U' B' R D2 F' L2 B R 
24. 25.76 D L2 F D2 U2 F L2 F R2 U2 B F' R2 U' L' F' U L U' F2 
25. 31.45 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 F R' D' B R2 U F2 R' U2 L' 
26. 28.60 L2 D2 L' B2 F2 U2 F2 R' D2 L2 F' U' B' D' U2 R F D2 L' D' 
27. 32.08 R2 B' L' U2 R F2 D2 R D2 U2 L' U2 L2 U' B' R B R B U' 
28. 37.54 U' B' L' D' U2 F2 D B2 U' F2 D B2 R' U B2 D B L R' 
29. 31.39 R2 U F2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 R F2 D' B' L2 U' R' F2 L' 
30. 26.10 B L2 D2 B L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F L U L U R' U2 F U2 L2 
31. 26.36 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 U L2 D2 L2 R2 B' L2 B2 U' L' D F' U' L U' 
32. 32.76 R2 D' R2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R F U B' R F U2 B' U2 R 
33. 35.32 F2 U F2 R D F B L' D2 L2 D2 F D2 R2 F' B' U2 B2 U 
34. 27.46 B2 L' F2 R2 F' D B2 U' L B2 D2 B2 R' F2 U2 R' B2 R B' 
35. 30.44 B' L F R2 D2 F D2 B' R2 D2 F2 U2 B L' U B2 U2 R' B L 
36. 35.43 B' D2 U2 L F2 L B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L' F2 D' R' B2 U L B' U' F' 
37. 27.95 B2 L2 D' U' R2 D F2 U L2 R' B' D2 R D2 L' D U F2 
38. (24.57) B F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L' R' D2 R F2 R D L' R U2 B' L' F R 
39. 29.75 D' F2 L2 D R2 D' U2 R2 U' F2 L2 R2 F' U' R' U L2 D2 U B 
40. 28.21 D' R' F B D2 L' U' R2 B L2 F2 L' F2 U2 B2 U2 R' B2 L2 B2 
41. 28.30 L' D' F2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B' R' B R2 D2 B2 U L 
42. 36.43 R2 F L2 B' U2 B2 D2 F' U2 L F' R U2 L D U L' D2 
43. 29.19 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 L' B' R2 U L' D L R2 B2 
44. 36.16 B2 U L2 R2 D L2 D B2 D F2 R2 U' F L2 R2 D B' D U' F' R2 
45. 34.39 L2 B D2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' F2 U F2 D' B' L D2 R' F' R' B' 
46. 34.50 L2 F2 U L2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 U R2 U' B R' D2 B R2 F' R' F' 
47. 29.82 F' B2 L2 R2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 U R F2 D F R U' L' R 
48. 33.62 U R2 U' B R2 D R F U2 F2 R U2 F2 R U2 R2 U2 L' D2 F U' 
49. 33.84 D2 B R' B2 L F2 U2 L' F2 D2 R D2 L' B2 F' D U' B L2 F 
50. 28.60 B2 D' B2 L2 D L2 D' L2 R2 F2 D' R' B' F' R' D' L' U R B L2 
51. (38.60) R D' L B D2 L F' U2 B' D F2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 
52. 25.34 L2 B' D2 B R2 B' L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R D2 L' B2 D2 F D' L U' 
53. 32.00 U F2 D' B2 D R2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' R' U F D B L B2 R U2 
54. 29.77 R2 B2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 R2 U B2 U' R' U' R2 U B2 D2 F D2 B' 
55. 25.91 R D B2 D R' U2 D F R F2 U2 R2 D F2 U F2 U' L2 F2 B2 
56. 28.56 B2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L U B' L D U2 L' F' R2 
57. 28.05 U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U F L R2 D' U2 F L D2 F2 
58. 28.63 U' F2 D' B U R D' B' L' U2 B2 L2 B D2 F D2 R2 U2 F' R2 U2 
59. 32.73 U2 L2 B U2 B' R2 F2 R2 U2 L U2 F U' R' F L' U' R2 F' 
60. 29.08 F2 R L2 D B2 D B2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 B' D B R U' L' U B 
61. 29.56 B' U2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 D' R D U' F' L R D B2 F' 
62. 30.84 L2 U B' D2 F' U R L2 F' D2 R2 U2 R2 F L2 B U2 F2 U2 L' F2 
63. 27.74 F' B2 D2 L2 B2 R U2 L' U2 L' U2 B2 R F' U' B' F2 D2 L B2 D2 
64. 30.92 L2 B2 D' U' F2 R2 D L2 D' L2 U2 B' F' U R F R' D2 F2 D2 B 
65. 33.44 L' F2 B' R2 L' U D R F D2 F2 R' F2 L2 B2 R' B2 L D2 F2 L' 
66. 26.16 R' U' R2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 U L2 D' F2 U B' L' U2 R2 F L' B' U' 
67. 31.97 B2 F2 D' L2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U R' D2 B' U F2 L' U2 R' 
68. 32.70 R2 F2 R' U2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 L2 D2 B R2 U R D2 B R U' L' 
69. 26.08 U R2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U R2 B U F2 L U2 F L' B2 L' U' 
70. (23.31) D2 B U D' F' B2 R' U2 F' U B2 D L2 D L2 D F2 D' R2 L2 D' 
71. 25.92 B2 R2 B R2 D2 B' R2 B' L2 B D2 F' L U2 L2 F R2 B D' L' U' 
72. 25.38 U' F2 L' F' R D' B2 R B L B2 R2 U2 D2 R' U2 L' D2 R' D2 
73. 30.22 L U2 B R2 B' R2 F U2 R2 F' U2 L2 F' U' L' R U2 F2 L2 D U' 
74. 36.09 R' D L2 B2 D2 U F2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 B' U L D R D' F' R 
75. 25.08 L2 F2 R U2 B2 R F2 L B2 F2 L' R' B R' F' U L' D' B D2 R2 
76. 28.21 L B' L2 B2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 D' F' U' B R' D2 L' B' 
77. (38.90) D2 F U2 R2 B R2 B R2 D2 R2 D' B L B U2 F U' F2 L R 
78. 34.13 L2 D' B' D2 F' L B2 D R F2 B2 U' R2 F2 U D L2 F2 R2 B2 
79. (21.13) B2 D' U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L D2 R2 U2 R' D' L2 F' U2 B' U2 B2 
80. 35.52 D B2 R B2 L2 R' F2 D2 R F2 D2 R' U' F2 U' R2 B U2 B2 R2 
81. (23.79) U' F' D2 F2 U B2 D B2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 U L' U2 B2 D2 L' B' D 
82. 33.60 D F2 L2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 B U2 F' D2 B' D' U' R' D2 R2 F' U2 L2 
83. 28.26 U R F' L2 D R2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' R2 U L U' R' U' B U F' 
84. 34.71 F' L R2 B2 D B2 U' F2 D U2 B2 F2 R' U2 L F' U2 B2 L U' 
85. 32.85 R F2 R F2 L' B D' B' F2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 U 
86. 35.23 F2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U' B' L2 F2 D2 R' B' L R U 
87. 29.22 R F2 L2 D' L2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 B L' U R' U L' U' B' 
88. 28.18 R' L' F L' U2 B' D' F' L' D2 F' R2 F2 B' L2 D2 R2 D2 B D2 
89. 36.48 F' D2 B' U2 F2 L B' R' L2 D' F2 D R2 L2 U D R 
90. 37.60 L2 F U L D' L D2 L U2 D2 F' R2 L2 B' L2 B' U2 R2 B' U2 R 
91. 36.95 L R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 U2 R' D' F U' F2 L' F' R2 F2 D2 B 
92. 31.28 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 U F2 U L2 U2 F' L2 U2 B' R F' D' F2 
93. (38.56) R2 L D' L' U' D2 R B D' L2 B' L2 B L2 F2 U2 F' U2 D2 L2 
94. 27.86 B' U R' D2 R F D F L R2 B2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 D' 
95. 28.64 R2 U2 R' B2 F2 D2 R B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 U' R B D' L U2 F' 
96. 26.07 L2 B' R' D2 L B' L2 F D' R B2 L D2 R B2 R' L' U2 L U2 F2 
97. 36.17+ R U L2 B2 D2 R' U R' F' D2 R2 B' R2 B U2 F B U2 R2 U2 L' 
98. 32.46 F2 D2 U L' B2 F2 R' D2 L B2 L2 U2 D F U' L' F' U2 L 
99. 34.36 D F' B2 L' F B' U' F' R2 F2 R' B2 L' F2 R2 B2 R U2 R2 D' 
100. 28.24 R F2 D2 U2 R2 B' D2 R2 B D2 B2 L2 U R F U' B' R' D B


----------



## Lio2010 (Oct 23, 2022)

First comp, 27,04 3*3 ao5


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 24, 2022)

Lio2010 said:


> First comp, 27,04 3*3 ao5


Ayyy good job.

Did you make it to round 2?


----------



## Lio2010 (Oct 24, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Ayyy good job.
> 
> Did you make it to round 2?


No


----------



## Lio2010 (Oct 24, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Ayyy good job.
> 
> Did you make it to round 2?


If i would've been 4 secs faster in average i would


----------



## Lio2010 (Oct 24, 2022)

Ao100 Sub 30


Spoiler: Ao100



Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-24
avg of 100: 29.90

Time List:
1. 33.62 U R2 U' B R2 D R F U2 F2 R U2 F2 R U2 R2 U2 L' D2 F U' 
2. 33.84 D2 B R' B2 L F2 U2 L' F2 D2 R D2 L' B2 F' D U' B L2 F 
3. 28.60 B2 D' B2 L2 D L2 D' L2 R2 F2 D' R' B' F' R' D' L' U R B L2 
4. (38.60) R D' L B D2 L F' U2 B' D F2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 
5. 25.34 L2 B' D2 B R2 B' L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R D2 L' B2 D2 F D' L U' 
6. 32.00 U F2 D' B2 D R2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' R' U F D B L B2 R U2 
7. 29.77 R2 B2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 R2 U B2 U' R' U' R2 U B2 D2 F D2 B' 
8. 25.91 R D B2 D R' U2 D F R F2 U2 R2 D F2 U F2 U' L2 F2 B2 
9. 28.56 B2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L U B' L D U2 L' F' R2 
10. 28.05 U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U F L R2 D' U2 F L D2 F2 
11. 28.63 U' F2 D' B U R D' B' L' U2 B2 L2 B D2 F D2 R2 U2 F' R2 U2 
12. 32.73 U2 L2 B U2 B' R2 F2 R2 U2 L U2 F U' R' F L' U' R2 F' 
13. 29.08 F2 R L2 D B2 D B2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 B' D B R U' L' U B 
14. 29.56 B' U2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 D' R D U' F' L R D B2 F' 
15. 30.84 L2 U B' D2 F' U R L2 F' D2 R2 U2 R2 F L2 B U2 F2 U2 L' F2 
16. 27.74 F' B2 D2 L2 B2 R U2 L' U2 L' U2 B2 R F' U' B' F2 D2 L B2 D2 
17. 30.92 L2 B2 D' U' F2 R2 D L2 D' L2 U2 B' F' U R F R' D2 F2 D2 B 
18. 33.44 L' F2 B' R2 L' U D R F D2 F2 R' F2 L2 B2 R' B2 L D2 F2 L' 
19. 26.16 R' U' R2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 U L2 D' F2 U B' L' U2 R2 F L' B' U' 
20. 31.97 B2 F2 D' L2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U R' D2 B' U F2 L' U2 R' 
21. 32.70 R2 F2 R' U2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 L2 D2 B R2 U R D2 B R U' L' 
22. 26.08 U R2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U R2 B U F2 L U2 F L' B2 L' U' 
23. (23.31) D2 B U D' F' B2 R' U2 F' U B2 D L2 D L2 D F2 D' R2 L2 D' 
24. 25.92 B2 R2 B R2 D2 B' R2 B' L2 B D2 F' L U2 L2 F R2 B D' L' U' 
25. 25.38 U' F2 L' F' R D' B2 R B L B2 R2 U2 D2 R' U2 L' D2 R' D2 
26. 30.22 L U2 B R2 B' R2 F U2 R2 F' U2 L2 F' U' L' R U2 F2 L2 D U' 
27. 36.09 R' D L2 B2 D2 U F2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 B' U L D R D' F' R 
28. 25.08 L2 F2 R U2 B2 R F2 L B2 F2 L' R' B R' F' U L' D' B D2 R2 
29. 28.21 L B' L2 B2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 D' F' U' B R' D2 L' B' 
30. (38.90) D2 F U2 R2 B R2 B R2 D2 R2 D' B L B U2 F U' F2 L R 
31. 34.13 L2 D' B' D2 F' L B2 D R F2 B2 U' R2 F2 U D L2 F2 R2 B2 
32. (21.13) B2 D' U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L D2 R2 U2 R' D' L2 F' U2 B' U2 B2 
33. 35.52 D B2 R B2 L2 R' F2 D2 R F2 D2 R' U' F2 U' R2 B U2 B2 R2 
34. 23.79 U' F' D2 F2 U B2 D B2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 U L' U2 B2 D2 L' B' D 
35. 33.60 D F2 L2 D2 B' R2 B' U2 B U2 F' D2 B' D' U' R' D2 R2 F' U2 L2 
36. 28.26 U R F' L2 D R2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' R2 U L U' R' U' B U F' 
37. 34.71 F' L R2 B2 D B2 U' F2 D U2 B2 F2 R' U2 L F' U2 B2 L U' 
38. 32.85 R F2 R F2 L' B D' B' F2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 U 
39. 35.23 F2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U' B' L2 F2 D2 R' B' L R U 
40. 29.22 R F2 L2 D' L2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 B L' U R' U L' U' B' 
41. 28.18 R' L' F L' U2 B' D' F' L' D2 F' R2 F2 B' L2 D2 R2 D2 B D2 
42. 36.48 F' D2 B' U2 F2 L B' R' L2 D' F2 D R2 L2 U D R 
43. (37.60) L2 F U L D' L D2 L U2 D2 F' R2 L2 B' L2 B' U2 R2 B' U2 R 
44. 36.95 L R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R' D2 U2 R' D' F U' F2 L' F' R2 F2 D2 B 
45. 31.28 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 U F2 U L2 U2 F' L2 U2 B' R F' D' F2 
46. (38.56) R2 L D' L' U' D2 R B D' L2 B' L2 B L2 F2 U2 F' U2 D2 L2 
47. 27.86 B' U R' D2 R F D F L R2 B2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 D' 
48. 28.64 R2 U2 R' B2 F2 D2 R B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 U' R B D' L U2 F' 
49. 26.07 L2 B' R' D2 L B' L2 F D' R B2 L D2 R B2 R' L' U2 L U2 F2 
50. 36.17+ R U L2 B2 D2 R' U R' F' D2 R2 B' R2 B U2 F B U2 R2 U2 L' 
51. 32.46 F2 D2 U L' B2 F2 R' D2 L B2 L2 U2 D F U' L' F' U2 L 
52. 34.36 D F' B2 L' F B' U' F' R2 F2 R' B2 L' F2 R2 B2 R U2 R2 D' 
53. 28.24 R F2 D2 U2 R2 B' D2 R2 B D2 B2 L2 U R F U' B' R' D B 
54. (39.43) F2 R' B2 D' L2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 F' L D' B2 R B 
55. 34.94 B R2 F2 L2 U' F2 L U' F L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B L2 F2 U2 D2 
56. 35.29 D' F' U2 L U' L F2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 F U2 D2 R2 U2 F' U2 B' 
57. 37.04 U L' D2 B2 R' F2 U2 B2 D2 L' F2 R' F D F U2 B2 U' B D 
58. 28.41 L B' U' D' B U R F2 B2 L' B2 D2 L2 D2 R' B2 L2 
59. 27.68 D L2 B2 U2 L2 F U2 L2 F R2 D2 U' R2 F D L2 B' L 
60. (23.00) D2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 L' F R' F2 R2 U' R2 B L 
61. 23.42 B2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 D B L2 U' L F' R D U' L R 
62. 24.10 F' L2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 D2 R D' F' L' R D L R' 
63. 26.48 D' B2 D' F2 R' D' F L' F U2 F L2 B U2 F' D2 F L2 B' U2 
64. 24.92 F2 U' R' U R2 B D F' R2 F2 R2 B U2 B L2 F' L2 F2 R' F' 
65. 27.98 L2 F2 U R U D R2 L2 F' D2 R' U2 R2 B2 U2 L B2 D2 R B2 L2 
66. 26.86 R2 B2 R2 D2 F' D2 U2 L2 B U2 R2 F2 D' L' B U' F L2 D' R F2 
67. 35.18 D2 F R' D2 F' B U D2 B2 U2 B U2 F' L2 U2 D2 B' L2 R D2 
68. 31.22 L2 U R' U2 B' D' R U' R2 B2 L' U2 L' D2 L2 B2 L F2 B2 U2 F 
69. 28.11 U' L2 U' L2 D' F' U F' L F' U2 D2 R2 F R2 B L2 D2 B D2 
70. 31.10 F' L F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 D' L' D F' U' F' U' B' 
71. 33.67 U F2 U L D2 L2 U B R2 F2 D B2 D L2 U' B2 R2 B2 U L2 R' 
72. 31.72 U F L' D' F' R B L2 U' B2 U' L2 D R2 L2 B2 U' R2 L B2 
73. (22.07) R' U R2 U R' D L' F' U' F2 U B2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 D F' 
74. 27.26 L F' D' F2 U F' R D F2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D F U2 
75. 29.50 B' L F' L F2 U' F2 U2 B' R U2 F2 B2 L' U2 F2 R2 L F2 U2 
76. 24.05 F2 D2 F' B' R' B' L' F2 B2 U F2 U B2 D R2 F2 U R2 L F' 
77. 31.36 L B2 U' L2 D' R2 D B2 D U2 F2 U' L' D2 L2 B D' L' D U 
78. 29.61 U' B2 U' B2 D L2 R2 U L2 U F2 R2 F' D' F2 L2 F2 U' L' B' D 
79. 28.03 D2 B' F2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 F' U2 F' D B' D' R D2 F' D' B2 F 
80. 27.75 F2 L2 U' F L D' B' R B' U2 D2 R2 F L2 D2 B2 D2 F D2 R2 U' 
81. (22.16) L2 U2 B L' U' L2 D' B F2 U2 R' U2 R' L2 U2 R B2 U2 F' 
82. 34.99 F2 R U2 R U2 B2 R B2 D2 U2 L D2 U L2 F' U2 B L' B2 R2 B2 
83. 34.82 F' L2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 B F2 L2 F L F2 U2 B' F2 D' F L' R D2 
84. 35.34 B R U2 R U' F D L' F' D' F2 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 U B2 D' R2 
85. 28.98 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 U F' U' L' R U' B F' R' B U2 
86. 23.60 R' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 D' L2 F' U L B2 F' R' B 
87. 30.64 L' D' R2 B' U2 B D2 F L2 R2 U2 F2 U' L D2 R2 B R' F2 L' 
88. 23.64 F2 D' R U B' R' D U2 R L2 F2 R' U2 D2 F2 L' U2 L2 U B2 
89. 27.10 F' R2 U2 B2 D2 F R2 D2 B' L2 B' U2 L F' U L2 B R D' R2 B 
90. 29.00 B D' R' U' B R L' F R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B' D2 F B2 D2 L' B2 
91. 30.56 B' L F' L' D R B' R2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 D B2 R2 U' 
92. 25.80 B L2 D' R' F D L F2 B R F2 D2 R2 F2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 L' U2 
93. 31.51 F L B' R D R' U' L2 F L2 F2 L D2 L2 B2 D2 L' U2 L' F2 
94. 31.57+ L D' R B' U2 F2 D F2 R2 B R2 B2 U2 B' U2 B D2 B' R F 
95. 26.74 F U F2 B R2 L D' R' B U2 R2 D' L2 F2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 U 
96. 28.19 L2 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 U L2 R2 F R F R D' L R' D2 B 
97. 25.07 L2 F2 D2 F' U2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' B L2 R D' F2 U L 
98. 26.28 U' R2 F L U' L2 D R B U' B2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 
99. 34.14 D' R2 B2 D R2 D' F2 D R2 B2 R2 F' R2 U F U2 L U' B' L2 
100. 26.52 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 F' D2 R2 F U2 R2 U' B2 L' U2 R2 D U2 R2 U


----------



## Lio2010 (Oct 24, 2022)

New PB 20.48 (Was on Smart Cube Lol)


----------



## Lio2010 (Oct 24, 2022)

Can I call myself sub 30 now?


----------



## Lio2010 (Oct 24, 2022)

I think i am really sub 30 now. I get consistant 27 28 and 29s


----------



## Lio2010 (Nov 19, 2022)

I improved on 2×2, now i am sub 10.


----------



## Lio2010 (Dec 27, 2022)

I think i am gonna update this weekly now. Started doing 4×4, need to memo the oll party alg but if there is no oll parity i get Times arround 2:15-2:45.


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 27, 2022)

Lio2010 said:


> I think i am gonna update this weekly now. Started doing 4×4, need to memo the oll party alg but if there is no oll parity i get Times arround 2:15-2:45.


what 4 by 4 do you use? mine is quite bad


----------



## Lio2010 (Dec 27, 2022)

Arcanist said:


> what 4 by 4 do you use? mine is quite bad


Mgc with lube (it is a bit sandy without)


----------



## ProStar (Dec 27, 2022)

Lio2010 said:


> I think i am gonna update this weekly now. Started doing 4×4, need to memo the oll party alg but if there is no oll parity i get Times arround 2:15-2:45.


----------



## Lio2010 (Jan 7, 2023)

Lio2010 said:


> I think i am gonna update this weekly now. Started doing 4×4, need to memo the oll party alg but if there is no oll parity i get Times arround 2:15-2:45.


Sry, i wasn't able to Update this cause i am in Austria for holidays rn, gonna Update it tomorow when im back home


----------

